

Are you getting your money's worth out of Netflix? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/personal-tech/65447/are-you-getting-your-moneys-worth-out-netflix
Netflix feels like a good value to me, but is it really? FeedFlix.com measures your Netflix activity and crunches the numbers for you. I'm actually paying $5/rental due to my habit of leaving disks laying around for weeks. Hmm.
======
mahmud
You might be able to get a larger sample size by polling the audience of a
related board, I can recommend movie-fan sites. You can also try
GetSatisfaction or do the usual google fight with "netflix rocks" vs "netflix
sucks".

Good luck!

